# Thanks



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm very happy there is a place for us disabled woodwork lovers.:jester::big_boss::laugh:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome BCR check out some the ideas in this section maybe some of them will help you out.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

We're glad you joined us, Brian...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Brian, and welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for joining.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow can't believe this was 2009, time flies when you just peek at everybody else's posts. :grin:


Well, again thanks fellows, I have enjoyed every time I come here.
Brian.


----------

